# Cace IH 695 / IH 2250 Loader



## RodneyL (Apr 24, 2021)

I have located a 2250 loader I am planning on using on a 695. The good news is the loader is in great condition . The BAD NEWS the front attachment brackets are missing.

Any clues where I can find some ?

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy RodneyL. You may want to talk to a CNH dealer, or check out a few salvage yards, like Tractorhouse for instance.


----------



## RodneyL (Apr 24, 2021)

I did try our local dealer...... Its a discontinued item according to CHN ... I will try Tractor house. The attachments are common to serval IH loaders so I am hoping to find some.... I will take any and all help
and THANK YOU


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Rodney, here's some 695's with loaders in salvage. Bad news is they are all in Canada (high freight cost... unless you live in Canada??).  Don't know if salvage yards will be willing to sell the mounts, because a loader is not very useful without mounts. 

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...-machines/list/manufacturer/case-ih/model/695


----------



## RodneyL (Apr 24, 2021)

I'll take a look... Almond farmer in Central Ca... Had a MF265/loader stolen last December. Its gone for good. So Thought I would just pick up a loader for the 695. Bought the tractor new, its a "orchard special" with sweep back axle .

I will keep looking for mounts....


----------

